

KnowledgeBid v2 - looking for feedback on new design - joefaron

We got great feedback on v1 and could use some more...<p><a href="http://www.knowledgebid.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.knowledgebid.com</a><p>v1 feedback from YC:  <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=65969" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=65969</a>
======
dyu
I remember the v1, and this definitely looks a lot better. I have one
suggestion though: the 3+3 main points on either side are the ones that people
will probably read first, so users should be able to easily understand how the
process works. I had to read a second time slowly of the left side before I
really got it, especially the first two points (more especially the second
point). Maybe something like Talk to Experts in this area (I don't know if
they usually can be qualified as experts, or maybe another wording for people
who know these things).

If you don't get what I am saying I could try to rephrase it somehow..

~~~
joefaron
I agree.. Trying to put the whole process into 3 short steps is difficult
though..

I think because people define (and dont define) themselves as different things
like "expert", "seller", "provider", or "qualified information source".. then
its like what even is a "qualified information source" - i guess it could be a
book? a website? a person?

we just need an all including, short word, for this type of person.. that
people can identity properly as the person providing insight to the market
researchers/product managers.

------
MuddyMo
Looks great. Any plans to provide a history of successful contracts for a
specific area, to give potential users an idea of what the going market price
is?

~~~
rwebb
That's a very interesting idea - have to think about how we could pull that
off. It definitely would be informative...but tough since there is going to be
huge variance in who people are going to want to talk to.

------
gscott
I would add some listings on each side, maybe about 3 to 5 with a more link to
see more. I want instant gratification, an extra click might send me away.

~~~
ardit33
ditto...

------
jkush
Wow. Very nice changes since v1!

I STILL think you need to pare down the amount of text on your page.
Underneath the two highlighted sections, the only text should be "How it
Works".

The Provider Identity Authentication section was confusing to me. I'm sure it
makes sense once you're signed up, but it's too much to have on the front
page.

You guys are really going in the right direction though. Good work.

EDIT:

The two highlighted sections. You have three bullet points for each: use one.

On the left: "Talk to qualified information sources"

On the right: "Share your knowledge"

On the bottom: "How it works"

Seriously, I think if you can pare it down to that you'll have an incredibly
clear message.

------
waleedka
I remember the previous version. This is much better. It's good that you
pushed the listing to a second page. The overall design could be better, but
it's good enough.

Now, building a community is your biggest challenge. The age-old chicken and
egg problem.

~~~
rwebb
Glad you think it's better than v1 - anything in particular jump out that
could be better with this design?

~~~
waleedka
Too much gray, and too little white space. And the white space issue applies
to the listing page as well.

But again, these little details are not what makes Web sites succeed or fail.
Unfortunately, most of the feedback you get here will probably focus on the
design because that's the easiest thing to comment on. If you want real
feedback, talk to your customers. Even better, watch what they do or not do
and study their behavior.

~~~
rwebb
Thanks for clarifying. We're looking for design feedback here, as well as
anything else we can get.

------
bluishgreen
Agreed, better than v1. Just one more design bug: avoid gradients. Just avoid
it. Gradients are bad. Its very hard to create pleasant gradients. apple.com
pulls it off.and thats not encouraging, because you know who designs for them.
Do you really want to throw that kinda money at design. Take the easier way
out. Avoid gradients.

Other than that, we just have to use this thing to give more useful feedback
beyond site design. Roll on with the beta.

------
joefaron
If anyone doesn't remember how v1 looked - you can check it out here:
<http://www.knowledgebid.com/images/v1.gif>

------
german
Looks much better than the previous version, but I wanted to ask:

What about those 16 <br> below the div container, why are they there?

~~~
joefaron
fixed - i added them in when testing low anchor links on the faq and
definition pages - (ie <http://www.knowledgebid.com/definition#total_earned> )

------
alaskamiller
the animated gifs: make it transition instead of having it disappear and
reappear. at first i thought it was your server being slow at loading images
then i realize it's animated. have the first frame show an image instead of
starting out blank.

icons: why are they alternating between b/w and color?

featured listing needs its own call-out box. it's featured content, make it
look like it.

the how it works section can use some work as well. numbers perhaps?

~~~
joefaron
animated gif - good call. i'll try to add in a frame of fade, and start it off
with an image.

icons - we wanted the icons in color on the front page to stand out a little
more - since they're key points for each side.. maybe it doesnt appear as
that?

featured listings and how it works - we tried toning this down so people would
focus on the main image.. might have to rethink that idea if its distracting.

thanks for the feedback.

------
rwebb
hopefully we removed enough text for you guys...

~~~
jkush
Closer, but you still need to chop more out. This is what I think you need to
shoot for:

<http://wufoo.com/>

------
rokhayakebe
great great

